# سانت كيتس ونيفيس



## tonyturboman (19 سبتمبر 2011)

بمناسبة عيد الاستقلال

Federation of Saint Kitts and Nevis
اتحاد سانت كريستوفر ونيفيس





علم شعار
*الشعار الوطني: *الوطن قبل النفس



*العاصمة*
(وأكبر مدينة)باستير
االلغة الرسمية الإنكليزية
*تسمية السكان *كيتيتي، نيفيسي
نظام الحكم ديمقراطية نيابية،ملكية دستورية فدرالية
الملك اليزابيث الثانية
الحاكم العام سير كاثبيرت سيباستيان
رئيس الوزراءدنزل دوغلاس
الاستقلال- 

 المملكة المتحدة19 سبتمبر 1983 
المساحة261 كم2 (207الترتيب)
101 ميل مربع
السكان- توقع تموز/يوليو 2005
42,696 (الترتيب209)-
الكثافة السكانية164/كم2 (64الترتيب)
424/ميل مربع
العملة دولار شرق الكاريبي (XCD)
جهة القيادة يسار
رمز الإنترنت.kn
رمز الهاتف الدولي+1-869
*سانت كيتس ونيفيس* أو *اتحاد القديس كريستوفر ونيفيس* (بالإنكليزية: Saint Kitts and Nevis) [2] يقع في جزر ليوارد وهي دولة اتحادية من جزيرتين اثنتين من جزر الهند الغربية. هذه الدولة هي أصغر دولة ذات سيادة في الأمريكتين سواء من حيث المساحة أو عدد السكان.
العاصمة ومقر الحكومة الاتحادية هي باستير على جزيرة سانت كيتس. أما ولاية نيفيس الأصغر فتبعد حوالي 2 ميل (3 كم) جنوب شرق سانت كيتس عبر قناة ضحلة تسمى "الضيق" أو "ذ ناروز".
تاريخياً كانت التبعية البريطانية أنجويلا أيضاً جزء من هذا الاتحاد الذي كان يعرف آنذاك مجتمعاً باسم سانت كريستوفر وأنجويلا ونيفيس. تعد سانت كيتس ونيفيس جغرافياً جزءاً من جزر ليوارد. إلى الشمال والشمال الغربي تقع جزر سانت اوستاتيوس وسابا وسان بارتليمي وسانت مارتن. إلى الشرق والشمال الشرقي تقع كل من أنتيغوا وبربودا وإلى الجنوب الشرقي توجد الجزيرة الصغيرة غير المأهولة ريدوندا وجزيرة مونتسيرات التي يوجد فيها حالياً بركان نشط.
كانت جزيرتا سانت كيتس ونيفيس من بين الجزر الأولى في منطقة البحر الكاريبي التي استوطنها الأوروبيون. كما كانت سانت كيتس موطناً لأول المستعمرات البريطانية والفرنسية في البحر الكاريبي.
*أصل التسمية*
أطلق هنود كاليناغو اسم "ليامويغا" على سانت كيتس. ترجمت هذه التسمية تقريباً إلى "الأرض الخصبة" في اللغة الإنجليزية مما يدل على طبيعة أرض الجزيرة البركانية الغنية ذات الإنتاجية العالية.
أما اسم نيفيس في مرحلة ما قبل كولومبوس كان "أوالي" الذي يترجم إلى "أرض المياه الجميلة" للدلالة على ينابيع المياه العذبة في الجزيرة والينابيع البركانية الحارة.
عندما شاهد كريستوفر كولومبوس ما يعرف الآن باسم جزيرة نيفيس عام 1498 أطلق عليها اسم جزيرة سان مارتن. لكن الخلط بين العديد من الجزر الصغيرة في جزر ليوارد انتهى بنقل التسمية إلى جزيرة أخرى عن غير قصد وهي الجزيرة المعروفة الآن باسم سانت مارتن.
الاسم الحالي "نيفيس" مشتق من الاسم الإسباني "نوسترا سنيورا دي لاس نيفيس". تعني التسمية الإسبانية سيدتنا للثلوج. لا يعرف من اختار هذا الاسم للجزيرة وإنما هو إشارة إلى قصة معجزة كاثوليكية حصلت في القرن الرابع الميلادي حول تساقط الثلوج على التلة الاسكويلينية في روما. ربما ذكرت الغيوم البيضاء التي عادة ما تكلل قمة ذروة نيفيس أحدهم بقصة معجزة تساقط الثلوج في المناخ الحار. أطلقت اسم "دولتشينا" على أولى المستعمرات البريطانية في الجزيرة ويعني "الحلوة". صمد في النهاية اسمها الإسباني ولكنه اختصر في النهاية إلى "نيفيس".
هناك بعض الخلاف على الاسم الذي أطلقه كولومبوس على سانت كيتس. أعتقد لسنوات عديدة أنه دعى الجزيرة باسم سان كريستوبال تيمناً باسم قديسه الراعي سانت كريستوفر، قديس السفر
أبقى أول المستعمرين البريطانيين الترجمة الإنجليزية لهذا الاسم وسماها "جزيرة سانت كريستوفر". أصبح الاختصار كيت في القرن السابع عشر شائعاً لاسم كريستوفر وهكذا غالباً ما دعيت الجزيرة بشكل غير رسمي باسم "جزيرة سانت كيت" أو "سانت كيتس آيلاند" والذي تم اختصاره نهاية إلى "سانت كيتس".
يشير الدستور الحالي إلى الأمة على حد سواء باسم "سانت كيتس ونيفيس" و"سانت كريستوفر ونيفيس"، لكن "سانت كيتس ونيفيس" هو الشكل الأكثر شيوعاً سواء في البلاد أو خارجها.
*السياسات*
الدولة عضو مستقل في الكومنويلث حيث الملكة إليزابيث الثانية قائدة الدولة ويمثلها في سانت كيتس ونيفيس الحاكم العام والذي يتصرف بناء على مشورة رئيس مجلس الوزراء ومجلسه. رئيس الوزراء هو زعيم حزب الأغلبية في مجلس النواب بينما يدير مجلس الوزراء شؤون الدولة.
*الديموغرافيا*
يمكن توزيع سكان البلاد إلى المجموعات العرقية التالية: من أصل أفريقي 90.4 ٪ و 5 ٪ من المولاتو السمر و 3% من أصول هندو باكستانية و 1% بريطانيون وبرتغاليون ولبنانيون وآخرون بنسبة 0.6 ٪.


----------



## النهيسى (19 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع ومعلومات رائعه

شكرا . ربنا يبارك جهدك​


----------



## tonyturboman (19 سبتمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع ومعلومات رائعه​
> 
> 
> شكرا . ربنا يبارك جهدك​


 اشكرك على المرور والتشجيع


----------



## tonyturboman (19 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## جيلان (19 سبتمبر 2011)

اسجل اعجابى بنوعية مواضيعك


----------



## tonyturboman (19 سبتمبر 2011)

جيلان قال:


> اسجل اعجابى بنوعية مواضيعك


 :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## MAJI (20 سبتمبر 2011)

معلومات رائعة كالعادة
ربنا يبارك جهودك


----------



## tonyturboman (21 سبتمبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> معلومات رائعة كالعادة
> ربنا يبارك جهودك


 اشكرك :big35::big35:


----------



## tonyturboman (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا الأخت جيلان على التقييم


----------

